# what is the best supplement to get big quick and what do you think about maximuscle



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys i have been thinking about getting maximuscle cyclone and progain and take both of them together what do you guys think and what other supplements do you recommend. i weigh 57 kg and find it really hard to put on weight and i started training around 3 months ago and i was 53kg so i have put on some size since then i was taking USN hyperbolic mass but it doesnt do anything for me now i train 4 times a week and eat up to 8 meals a day which is hard sometimes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no supplement on the market that will "Get you big quick" looking for one is not the path you want to go down, you get big by eating more food it is not exotic or exciting but it works and works better than any supplement on the market


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

an1000 said:


> hey guys i have been thinking about getting maximuscle cyclone and progain and take both of them together what do you guys think and what other supplements do you recommend. i weigh 57 kg and find it really hard to put on weight and i started training around 3 months ago and i was 53kg so i have put on some size since then i was taking USN hyperbolic mass but it doesnt do anything for me now i train 4 times a week and eat up to 8 meals a day which is hard sometimes.


Food


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

i eat a lot of food but i want to weigh 60 kg at least by july. there are a lot of people in my gym that are getting gains except me i dont know where im going wrong i thought it was my supplement that i was taking


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

an1000 said:


> hey guys i have been thinking about getting maximuscle cyclone and progain and take both of them together what do you guys think and what other supplements do you recommend. i weigh 57 kg and find it really hard to put on weight and i started training around 3 months ago and i was 53kg so i have put on some size since then i was taking USN hyperbolic mass but it doesnt do anything for me now i train 4 times a week and eat up to 8 meals a day which is hard sometimes.


Creatine, it works wonders!


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

what does creatine do


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

an1000 said:


> i eat a lot of food but i want to weigh 60 kg at least by july. there are a lot of people in my gym that are getting gains except me i dont know where im going wrong i thought it was my supplement that i was taking


You aren't eating enough.You have worms.One of those 2.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Eat more and train harder. The only supplement worth spending your money on is food and maybe creatine if you have enough left over. Everything else is just marketing bullsh1t.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

an1000 said:


> i eat a lot of food but i want to weigh 60 kg at least by july. there are a lot of people in my gym that are getting gains except me i dont know where im going wrong i thought it was my supplement that i was taking


You're obviously not eating enough as everyone has already said. Eat more! Its really that simple


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

you may be eating 8 meals a day but what are you eating?

can you post up your diet mate?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Food...Food and Food! Maximuscle, OKAY product but massively over priced.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

an1000 said:


> i eat a lot of food but i want to weigh 60 kg at least by july. there are a lot of people in my gym that are getting gains except me i dont know where im going wrong i thought it was my supplement that i was taking


I think it comes with experience as well to an extent mate. I think all things play a part, diet, training, lifestyle etc


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is not about how many times a day you eat, its about hitting your macros.

Firstly find out your BMR, this link will help http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

After this use the harris benedict eqn which will tell you your daily calorie needs, its on that same page just under the calculate BMR.

When you find that out add around 300-500 calories above your calorie needs, more if you like but the more you add above your calorie needs more fat your are likely to gain.

You don't need to eat 8 times a day at your weight, just eat 5-6 times a day and you will be fine.

Some good foods which I highly recommend are oats, meat, chicken, fish, white rice, cottage cheese and peanut butter are all good.

Another tip dont waste money on maximuscle its a rip off, just get yourself a basic whey protein from brands like bulkpowders or myprotein and create your own mass shakes, this is an example of a shake:

Mix in the blender -

400-500ml of milk ( i would go for whole milk as you bulking up )

80-100g of fine oats ( you could buy these on the myprotein site or bulkpowders)

1 banana ( for carbs and a much better taste )

1-2 tble spn of peanut butter

1 tblespoon of olive oil ( i prefer olive oil )

and finally 1 scoop or 2 scoops of whey protein

that could be your breakfast as your morning meal is the most important imo , also thats over 1000 calories - around 100 carbs, 70-80g of protein and 50g of healthy fats

Finally train! 4 times a week is good and remember its all about diet then comes training.

Hope that helps!


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

my eating plan is as follows

6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast

8.10 - porridge

10- protein shake

12- light meal like a toasty sandwich (ham and cheese)

2pm- meal pasta, or left overs from last night lol or i go to asda and get some of there chicken ffillets

4pm protein shake

6pm- light meal

6.30- GYM

8- meal then my protein shake


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks man


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Bud, can you put up what your eating and your training split, that will let the guys advise you, also seen your comments about dbol I wouldn't even think about it till diet and training have been sorted and your seeing good natural gains.

You're looking 3 kg in 3 months so eating the only way to get there


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry mate bit late with reply I see you've answered some of it before I got to post


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Food

Why the f would you want to weigh 60kg??????


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

an1000 said:


> my eating plan is as follows
> 
> 6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast
> 
> ...


That's not telling us what FOOD your eating,

Your basically having 1 meal a day 'pasta chicken' that's it


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ok my eating plan is as follows

6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast

8.10 - porridge

10- protein shake

12- light meal like a toasty sandwich (ham and cheese)or a cornish pasty

2pm- meal pasta, or left overs from last night lol or i go to asda and get some of there chicken ffillets

4pm protein shake

6pm- light meal. rice with tuna or if i have no time to cook i will eat one of those ready meals which you out in the microwave for a few min which have around 500cal

6.30- GYM

8- turkey steaks or fillets or chicken steaks or fillets and with rice and a lot of ketchup haha then my protein shake

i have started to have a few snacks now and then like nuts and crisps and i drink a lot of coke

haha


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> my eating plan is as follows
> 
> 6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast
> 
> ...


Too many protein shakes at your weight, you don't need that.

Look at my post have a scoop or 2 of whey in your morning homemade shake and one after the gym. Thats all.

2nd thing this doesn't really help as we don't know the weight/quantity of the foods, do you know roughly how many calories you eat a day?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

3 eggs?? Toasted fvcking sandwich??? Jesus lol

Make that 6 eggs in the morning with a few slices of buttered toast. Replace your toasted sandwiches with tuna/chicken and pasta/rice and add some powdered oats in your shakes.

Eat more meat and more of everything.


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

obviously i would like to weigh more than 60kg by july as im going to magaluf so i want to weigh more than 60kg but i know its going to be hard so i will still be happy with 60kg because i wont look that skinny than i already am


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

erm i think i have around 2500 and 90g of protein and i split my shake into 3 shakes because it says have 6 scoops but i have stopped taking usn and moved to maximuscle i just bought cyclone and progain i was told i can do both have cyclone on my working out days and progain on my rest day


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> obviously i would like to weigh more than 60kg by july as im going to magaluf so i want to weigh more than 60kg but i know its going to be hard so i will still be happy with 60kg because i wont look that skinny than i already am


Don't really want to break your dreams but july you won't see that big of a difference.

I started at 57kg 3 years ago, i told myself I will look good at 65kg....Nope, so then i told myself right definitely 70kg i will look good....eh nope!, so then i said right 75kg is definitely it....eh naa I looked decent but not where i wanted to be....Now im at 84kg and im just starting to get happy with my look and get compliments of being a 'tank'.

Don't rush things, bodybuilding doesnt take days, weeks or months...takes years mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

an1000 said:


> ok my eating plan is as follows
> 
> 6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast
> 
> ...


Their is your problem, you say you are not gaining then whtat is this $hit about 'Light' meals lol


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

cool so i see you weighed the same as me did you find it hard putting on weight ?? if so could you tell me your meal plan please


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

could someone help me make a meal plan please


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

read this mate, it will explain everything you need to know.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/building-muscle-eating-like-a-bodybuilder.html


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> cool so i see you weighed the same as me did you find it hard putting on weight ?? if so could you tell me your meal plan please


Yeah ofcourse I did, but at that time I didn't know anything about diet I never knew about these forums all I knew was go to the gym and I will be a tank.....WAY WRONG.

Not much point in telling you my diet since is for someone at 84kg, however my first post told you to find you daily calorie needs? did you find it? I can help you with diet if you tell me that, also whats your height and age?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Eat 3 large plates of meat and potato's, 6 eggs with bread, 2 shakes and 4 pints of milk a day. Add in a bowl of sponge pudding and custard and snack on nuts in between. That should get your weight moving.


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

my height is 5ft 10 i think haha and im 18 and it said my cal intake was 1600


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> hey guys i have been thinking about getting maximuscle cyclone and progain and take both of them together what do you guys think and what other supplements do you recommend. i weigh 57 kg and find it really hard to put on weight and i started training around 3 months ago and i was 53kg so i have put on some size since then i was taking USN hyperbolic mass but it doesnt do anything for me now i train 4 times a week and eat up to 8 meals a day which is hard sometimes.


I weighed the same as you when I started training, not massive now but sitting comfortably at 80kg, it's like everyone has said food, you won't be eating enough, if you were you'd be growing simple as that mate.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:



> my height is 5ft 10 i think haha and im 18 and it said my cal intake was 1600


No you done it wrong...I just did it for you and it came to just under 2500 calories, 1600 is your BMR, according to what you posted then you are aactive 3-5 days a week so you times your BMR with 1.55 which will give you around 2500 calories


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ohhhh ok thanks man and how much protein should i get a day how can i work that out


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

End of the day, just eat loads and keep eating even if your not hungry eat don't go an hour without food... I do this, works well

Crisps? Coke? All filling and no nutrients, eat nuts if you get pecish


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> ohhhh ok thanks man and how much protein should i get a day how can i work that out


The way I do it is around 1-1.5g of protein per Lb of lean body weight, to find how much fat ( healthy fats not mcdonalds or KFC ) you need then its around 0.4-0.5 times your body weight in lbs, and the rest are carbs.

Simples


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

and this is my new meal plan

breakfast 6 eggs 2 butterd toasts

porridge at work at around 8.45

2 pm rice potatos and chicken steaks for lunch with lots of water to down all of it haha

maximuscle cyclone shake

rice tuna as part of my pre workout meal and then take lambda supercharge pre workout supplement

get back from gym and have some pasta then my shake again(cyclone)

i will have snacks inbetween like nuts and drink a lot of water what do you guys think


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

im going to try and get 100g of protein a day


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> Don't really want to break your dreams but july you won't see that big of a difference.
> 
> I started at 57kg 3 years ago, i told myself I will look good at 65kg....Nope, so then i told myself right definitely 70kg i will look good....eh nope!, so then i said right 75kg is definitely it....eh naa I looked decent but not where i wanted to be....Now im at 84kg and im just starting to get happy with my look and get compliments of being a 'tank'.
> 
> Don't rush things, bodybuilding doesnt take days, weeks or months...takes years mate


Don't really want to break your dreams but compliments of being a 'tank' at 84kg :whistling:


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> Don't really want to break your dreams but compliments of being a 'tank' at 84kg :whistling:


im 18....


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> Now im at 84kg and im just starting to get happy with my look and get compliments of being a 'tank'.
> 
> Don't rush things, bodybuilding doesnt take days, weeks or months...takes years mate


Lol


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> im going to try and get 100g of protein a day


Thats low, I would go for 160g of protein, 75g of fats and around 280-300g of carbs a day.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> and this is my new meal plan
> 
> breakfast 6 eggs 2 butterd toasts
> 
> ...


Don't waste your money on Maximuscle, it's overpriced sh1te


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> im 18....


So you were 54kg 3 years ago so at 15, now your 84kg at 18?

Dont want to break your dreams but i think that's down to growing mate, not lifting weights


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

wow i would really like to weigh that much now well done man hopefully i can weigh that by the end of the year


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So you were 54kg 3 years ago so at 15, now your 84kg at 18?
> 
> Dont want to break your dreams but i think that's down to growing mate, not lifting weights


I was 56kg at 21 mate, it's not hard to weigh fvck all if you've never lifted and aren't fat


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So you were 54kg 3 years ago so at 15, now your 84kg at 18?
> 
> Dont want to break your dreams but i think that's down to growing mate, not lifting weights


I respect your input specially as you are older and more experienced than me, but your right growing did have an effect expect if I never lifted weights no way would I have been 84kg with the muscle mass that I have now, at 15 I was 5ft 11 57kg, now im 6ft at 84kg and for an 18 year old with low bf I think thats impressive compare to what other 18 years old look like.

You could disagree with me but thats up to you


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> im 18....


fair enough mate, well done!

oh god I hate those one direction skinny **** lol


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> fair enough mate, well done!
> 
> oh god I hate those one direction skinny **** lol


Haha this made my night!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> I respect your input specially as you are older and more experience than me, but your right growing did have an effect expect if I never lifted weights no way would I have been 84kg with the muscle mass that I have now, at 15 I was 5ft 11 57kg, now im 6ft at 84kg and for an 18 year old with low bf I think thats impressive compare to what other 18 years old look like.
> 
> You could disagree with me but thats up to you


Naa not here to disagree with you, I call everyone out :thumb:

Dw mate I'm only 20 you weigh the same as me and I'm 5.10, probs not that much more experienced lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I was 56kg at 21 mate, it's not hard to weigh fvck all if you've never lifted and aren't fat


Well you come along nicely! Damn that's light what's that in stone


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

what did you guys think about my new meal plan ??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

an1000 said:


> what did you guys think about my new meal plan ??


Looks like an improvement but seriously drop the maximuscle crap you can buy the same stuff for half the price from places like bodybuildingwarehouse and myprotein.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Well you come along nicely! Damn that's light what's that in stone


Around 8 stone mate! Saw someone who I've not seen in a long time the other day, last time he saw me I was 8 stone doing lines off a glass table, I had a hoody on and don't look big but he seemed gobsmacked, made my day


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Just want to echo the food sentiments. After that... whey concentrate (which really is again, just food - milk protein). Cheapest form of high quality protein you can get.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Apart from whole foods, all you need is a blender, Whey protein, oats, bananas and peanut butter, maybe some extra virgin olive oil too for a superior mass gainer. Add dextrose for some quick carbs if need be. Have this 1st meal and post w/o or whenever you cannot get a whole food meal in. Add some creatine for before and after workout, this stuff is great, cheap and cost effective. http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/creatine/creatine-hcl.html


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Around 8 stone mate! Saw someone who I've not seen in a long time the other day, last time he saw me I was 8 stone doing lines off a glass table, I had a hoody on and don't look big but he seemed gobsmacked, made my day


Hahaha legend


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> wow i would really like to weigh that much now well done man hopefully i can weigh that by the end of the year


from 57kg to 84kg by the end of the year? Sorry mate but no way is that going to happen naturally, specially muscle wise.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> from 57kg to 84kg by the end of the year? Sorry mate but no way is that going to happen naturally, specially muscle wise.


It won't happen assisted either imo


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Naa not here to disagree with you, I call everyone out :thumb:
> 
> Dw mate I'm only 20 you weigh the same as me and I'm 5.10, probs not that much more experienced lol


20 at my weight? No way you look massive in your avi...quite a bit bigger than me!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

an1000 said:


> ohhhh ok thanks man and how much protein should i get a day how can i work that out


you're over complicating it - just eat food, real stuff not crisps and pop!


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ahhh damn hahaha ok and should i take creapure creatine apparently that really good


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mazo1 said:


> from 57kg to 84kg by the end of the year? Sorry mate but no way is that going to happen naturally, specially muscle wise.


60lbs in 8 months lol stretchmarks much?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Best - chicken breasts, what to do- cook and eat it

Maximuscle - pish overpriced and rank. If your spending your money on that poo, save a Tenner and buy gold standard


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> ........ with the muscle mass that I have now ............


did I miss the pictures?


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ok but what i gold standard whey and why is it better than maximuxle cyclone


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> 20 at my weight? No way you look massive in your avi...quite a bit bigger than me!


Yeah mate I'm 13st8lbs lol


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> 60lbs in 8 months lol stretchmarks much?


Yeah...on both shoulders and just above my lats.

Should also mention I've made some bad mistakes which now i regret, Tried pro hormones before had my reasons, some stupid things even at 18, firstly i stopped gaining weight so few mates were on it and at my age your a bit easily persuaded if you like and I went from 76k to 82kg then back down to 77kg even with PCT and went through some depressing times due to low test and low libido cause of these mistakes, luckily now my hormones and blood tests are back to normal and tbh as of now I'm making better natural gains than i did whilst on.

I know a lot of people might bash me for this etc but we've all made mistakes and at the end I'm happy now doing it natural


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

i was thinkking about taking dianabol spend a week searching on it and everything but then i just forgot the whole thing


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Yeah mate I'm 13st8lbs lol


You look pretty damn good for that weight!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mazo1 said:


> Yeah...on both shoulders and just above my lats.
> 
> Should also mention I've made some bad mistakes which now i regret, Tried pro hormones before had my reasons, some stupid things even at 18, firstly i stopped gaining weight so few mates were on it and at my age your a bit easily persuaded if you like and I went from 76k to 82kg then back down to 77kg even with PCT and went through some depressing times due to low test and low libido cause of these mistakes, luckily now my hormones and blood tests are back to normal and tbh as of now I'm making better natural gains than i did whilst on.
> 
> I know a lot of people might bash me for this etc but we've all made mistakes and at the end I'm happy now doing it natural


Mehhhh I started at 16, no idea what I was doing was chucking down m-drol hyperdrol and mass fx for months randomly lol


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> i was thinkking about taking dianabol spend a week searching on it and everything but then i just forgot the whole thing


Good choice


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Mehhhh I started at 16, no idea what I was doing was chucking down m-drol hyperdrol and mass fx for months randomly lol


Haha legend!


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

what is m-drol hyperdrol and mass fx


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

an1000 said:


> i was thinkking about taking dianabol spend a week searching on it and everything but then i just forgot the whole thing


Oh hell no!!! :surrender:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Some crazy light weight talk going on here... I'm just over 100kg and I've been dieting for months lol

Keep at it fella, just eat shed loads of real food and you'll get there


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

an1000 said:


> i was thinkking about taking dianabol spend a week searching on it and everything but then i just forgot the whole thing


Forget about it again...

Until you've got your diet sorted you will be wasting your time and money. Listen to what you've been told, eat more food.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

an1000 said:


> my eating plan is as follows
> 
> 6.45 - 3 eggs and 2 toast
> 
> ...


not enough good carbs, not enough solid protein meals, not enough good fats so in short you are not eating enough buddy......


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

an1000 said:


> what is m-drol hyperdrol and mass fx


I'm not going to tell you cause you'll probably end up buying it (not that it's available anymore... I think) and think its going to work like magic, like I thought it would at 16, when nothing will do anything without FOOD 

Truth


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ok im going to try my new meal plan and see how it goes THANKS EVERYONE for your advice and i will keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Lol don't even look at dianabol, mate you need to understand no supplement is going to do anything unless your eating enough, which you aren't.

You need consistency with your diet, that's first base, if there's no diet or lack of consistency, there's no growth

No food, supplements got nothing to work with, no muscle building done = waste of time and money, lesson learnt? Probably not


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> ok im going to try my new meal plan and see how it goes THANKS EVERYONE for your advice and i will keep you posted on how it goes


Yeah give that a go and remember to eat more than 2500 calories, for starters you could use myfitnesspal http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ that will give you a basic idea of how much youve consumed a day.


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

this is my new plan

breakfast 6 eggs 2 butterd toasts

porridge at work at around 8.45

2 pm rice potatos and chicken steaks for lunch with lots of water to down all of it haha

maximuscle cyclone shake

rice tuna as part of my pre workout meal and then take lambda supercharge pre workout supplement

get back from gym and have some pasta then my shake again(cyclone)

i will have snacks inbetween like nuts and drink a lot of water what do you guys think


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

an1000 said:


> ok im going to try my new meal plan and see how it goes THANKS EVERYONE for your advice and i will keep you posted on how it goes


Good man


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

an1000 said:


> this is my new plan
> 
> breakfast 6 eggs 2 butterd toasts
> 
> ...


Why not stick the homemade shake i posted in it too?


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

ok i will chuck that in to thanks


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What is your training routine? Are you doing squats?

It's all very good eating lots of food but you need to be pushing yourself in the gym too. When you are training harder your appetite should increase. Pick a simple routine like a full body 2-3 times a week doing mostly compound lifts. You don't need to do anything fancy just lift heavy.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

an1000 said:


> this is my new plan
> 
> breakfast 6 eggs 2 butterd toasts
> 
> ...


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

cool thanks


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> What is your training routine? Are you doing squats?
> 
> It's all very good eating lots of food but you need to be pushing yourself in the gym too. When you are training harder your appetite should increase. Pick a simple routine like a full body 2-3 times a week doing mostly compound lifts. You don't need to do anything fancy just lift heavy.


no i dont do squats should i and on monday i do chest and biceps tuesday back and triceps wednesday shoulders rest thurdsay friday abs and legs


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

an1000 said:


> no i dont do squats should i and on monday i do chest and biceps tuesday back and triceps wednesday shoulders rest thurdsay friday abs and legs


YES!!


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> YES!!


haha ok will do


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

back and leg days i do on there own, so i go for

mon shoulders/triceps

tue back

wed rest

thur chest/biceps

fri legs

sat rest

sun rest


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Eat everything that isn't nailed down, then eat everything that is nailed down and then eat the nails!

Your getting great advice above mate, good luck with your goals and keep reading this tread over and over until it sinks in buddy...


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

an1000 said:


> hey guys i have been thinking about getting maximuscle cyclone and progain and take both of them together what do you guys think and what other supplements do you recommend. i weigh 57 kg and find it really hard to put on weight and i started training around 3 months ago and i was 53kg so i have put on some size since then i was taking USN hyperbolic mass but it doesnt do anything for me now i train 4 times a week and eat up to 8 meals a day which is hard sometimes.


honestly mate, if you mix them both each shake is going to cost you over £4, you will be throwing your money away....first thing to do is to read the stickies in the diet section, get a good high calorie diet going, then look at supplements. Try @TheProteinWorks where you can buy good quality protein at a good price, you could probably buy over 5kg of protein from the protein works for 2kg of maximuscle and i can guantee that it will be better.

Read the stickies in the workout section and get a good 3/4 day split started depending on what your goals are. post both your diet and workout on here so we can all have a look at it.

when im bulking what i like to do is find out how much protein to have and then make sure i hit that amount by pretty much any means i can. but remember the cleaner the diet, the easier it will be to cut

Theres no magic formula that will get you big.....actually there is - Hard work+Dedication=results

good luck


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I would recommend doing either Starting Strength or Stronglifts as your routine whilst bulking, rather than a BB split routine. It will push you hard and with your new diet help to pack on the pounds 

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/The_Starting_Strength_Novice/Beginner_Programs


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

'Get big quick' sort your head out pal, your either in it for the long run or your not in it at all, sorry to disappoint


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jonesy94 said:


> 'Get big quick' sort your head out pal, your either in it for the long run or your not in it at all, sorry to disappoint


Lol what?

He's not signing up for a cult, it's going to the gym ffs


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

Am saying size isn't going to come over a few weeks or months, it takes time and effort with the right training and supplementation


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jonesy94 said:


> Am saying size isn't going to come over a few weeks or months


It does for some


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeh if your on 3ml of tren a week..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jonesy94 said:


> Am saying size isn't going to come over a few weeks or months, it takes time and effort with the right diet and training


don`t forget diet.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

an1000 said:


> no i dont do squats should i and on monday i do chest and biceps tuesday back and triceps wednesday shoulders rest thurdsay friday abs and legs


If you can learn to do them safely then yes they are great at adding mass to your whole body.


----------



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys just want to thank you all agin for your help so far i have put on 1 kg i know it doesnt sound much but i have been struggling a lot to put on weight im eating a lot more and the right foods now i will keep you guys updated


----------

